# R16-300



## dzeedavid (Aug 3, 2006)

I have an R16-300 in my kid's playroom. The playlist sort option always seems to default to the show most recently DVRed.

I have repeatedly tried to change the default sort to show title. (it makes it easier to find the show that they want to watch!).

Anyone else have this problem and can I change the default to sort by show title to last more than a couple of minutes.

Thanks
David


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dzeedavid said:


> I have an R16-300 in my kid's playroom. The playlist sort option always seems to default to the show most recently DVRed.
> 
> I have repeatedly tried to change the default sort to show title. (it makes it easier to find the show that they want to watch!).
> 
> ...


The playlist sort order on the SD DVR's (R15, R16) always defaults to "DATE RECORDED" after you exit. Sorry...


----------

